# Computer Freezes if Ethernet Cable is Plugged In



## arguswilson (Dec 24, 2009)

My computer has an odd problem. When I boot up, the computer starts to load and then freezes. The desktop is visible, the mouse moves, but clicking on any program is useless. Even CTRL+ALT+DELETE does not pull up the task manager.

To troubleshoot, I unplugged the Ethernet cable and then rebooted. Everything worked fine. Nothing was sluggish. Nothing was frozen. But when I plugged the ethernet cable back into the computer, it freezes. Thus, I cannot connect to the Internet to run any Internet-based diagnostics.

Virus scans showed no "infections."
Running Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware found "adware.popcap," which I deleted. But this did not resolve the problem.

I appreciate any help you may provide in solving this mystery.

Thanks!


----------



## JEFFINPA (Dec 13, 2009)

Argus, is this cable the same one you have used before? Do this for me, hlod the cable with both connector ends(side-by-side) and see if, pin for pin, the color of the wires are the same or different(pins 1 thru 8)? Let us know? Also, are you going thru a hub or fast-switch, and what type?
Jeff


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Is the Ethernet connecting to a PCI NIC Card or a NIC port on the motherboard? If it is a card, shut down the computer and pulll it out and reseat the card. Try a different Ethernet cable, Try upgrading the drivers for the Network Adapter and if those fail, finally try a different PCI NIC card.


----------



## arguswilson (Dec 24, 2009)

Dear Jeff & Spike:

The Ethernet Cable is the same one we've been using for at least 6 months. The pins are not colored.

Whther I have a PIC NIC card or a NIC port, I don't know. The device manager shows an Intel Pro/100 VE Network Connection, which I assume is a separate card?


----------



## JEFFINPA (Dec 13, 2009)

Argus, you probably would be able to see if it were a physical NIC or if the port were on the motherboard. Your problem sounds like the internet port blew up, and hopefully it is a NIC network interface card and not the motherboard port, i.e., you'll be replacing your motherboard, if that is the case, you may be able to install a NIC to have an internet connection, but, we need to know.


----------



## arguswilson (Dec 24, 2009)

The port is directly on the motherboard. What if I bought a WiFi card? Could I somehow bypass the apparently non-functional port by adding a WiFi card?


----------



## arguswilson (Dec 24, 2009)

I purchased a new ethernet card. Drivers installed without any problem. But as soon as I plug the ethernet cable into the card, the entire computer freezes--same as before. If I unplug the ethernet cable from the ethernet card, the computer appears to work without any problem. Suggestions?


----------



## killroy_89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Work around


try a usb cable instead of ethernet


----------



## JEFFINPA (Dec 13, 2009)

argus, what type of modem connection do you have? Is it DSL or Cable modem? Also, when you plug into your computer, what happens to the "link" light on the modem? IF your link light goes out when you plug your ethernet cabe in, CALL the provider and have them look at the modem to see what the problem is(leave your computer hooked up until they tell you to un plug it). They can force a "loop-back" through the modem to do there testing. Make sure you tell them that "you can't access the internet" through it, too.


----------



## arguswilson (Dec 24, 2009)

I have DSL. The modem appears to be working fine because I can plug my laptop into the ethernet cable and it works perfectly fine.

I moved the brand new ethernet card to different open bays on the computer--all of them recognized the card and loaded the drivers. But plugging the ethernet cable into the card immediately froze the computer.


----------



## JEFFINPA (Dec 13, 2009)

Now I'm baffled! I would now look at both your laptop and your computer and mimic your laptop settings to your computer, also check the cmos/bios settings for both and mimic those where it would only apply to the ethernet card/connection. If you find an area where it says MDI or MDIX on your computer's cmos/bios, change it to the other, but I have never seen that in a cmos/bios setting yet(doesn't mean it is not there though). The only thing I really can think of is the internet port on the motherboard is blown, and you may have to shut that down in the cmos/bios in order to get your NIC card to work. Let me know what you find.
Jeff


----------



## arguswilson (Dec 24, 2009)

I booted in safe mode with networking and I can access the Internet without any problems. So we can now rule out any hardware problems.

Booting normally still produces the same result--an immediate freeze-up when the Ethernet cable is plugged in.


----------



## JEFFINPA (Dec 13, 2009)

argus, try this in safe mode, get the settings of what safe mode loads for you for your internet options and network connections and compare them to your settings that a normal boot up for those same two areas(make sure your cable is unplugged) and see what the differences are. Also check what areas under the software used to connect to the DSL for safe and normal modes would be. the problem may lie there.......somewhere


----------

